# paint on hands bad for p's



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just did a water change on my rhoms tank and i realized that i still had paint on my hands. i know that it is not bad for me because it says non-toxic. is it bad for my rhom. his is acting usaul and he even bit me. i just need to know if it ill hurt him or do another water change. please reaply fast.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

as long as paint was not wet and driping off your hands into the tank (really stupid, if so shoot your self) and you just had some that dried, you might be ok, just do a water change.

report what happend


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

like howzit said as long as the paint wasnt wet and little paint chunks didnt fall into the water your fish should be ok. Do a normal size water change maybe add some stress coat and wash your hands before next time


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but i did a water change already. is it ok to do a water change on top of a water change. the paint wasnt dripping off. it was dried. i think he is ok.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im pretty sure the rhom will be fine. I dont think there would be anything wrong if you did another 10-15 % water change but its not extremely necessary since the paint was dry.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

he bit you? how did that feel I have always wondered what a bite would feel like, post a pic


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thats the weird thing about it. the bite hurt like crap and freaked me out cause i wasnt looking at him. but the bite didnt break the skin







it only pinced the skin badly. i just my hands were to tough for the little 2" rhom. although you could see all of his teeth in the skin for a while. he has got big chompers for his size. i will get a picture next time.


----------

